# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  suspensión en las sillas

## emilioelmago

El ortos día vi este juego hacerlo a Alfred Kobamy y me gustó bastante.
La chica queda suspendida por el cuello y los talones cuando el mago quita la tabla de debajo de ella.
Sabéis donde puedo comprar este efecto y más o menos qque precio ronda.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## MANU_222

Holas!
no tengo ni idea del precio, pero yo si mal no recuerdo por alguna carpeta tenia los planos de como hacerlo (en ingles) si encesitas mas ayuda, un privado  :Wink1: 
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## ignoto

MANU.
Esto es un foro. Pretendemos compartir *ENTRE TODOS*.

¿Te importaría dejar de intentar que TODO el mundo contacte contigo por privado?

Aunque te sorprenda, puede que no seas el único que sabe cómo se hacen las cosas.

Ya una vez te borré un mensaje porque habías contestado a una pregunta con una tontería tan grande que era obvio que no sabías de qué te estaban hablando. (La bola zombie mini es un efecto de magia de cerca. Eso no lo sabías y, a pesar de todo, te empeñastes en enseñar a alguien mas ignorante que tú.)

Aquí entra mucha, muchísima, gente que está empezando y hay que tener mucho cuidado con qué información se da y, sobre todo, cómo se da. Queremos que la magia se extienda y se divulgue, es cierto, pero nadie quiere que esto se convierta en un lugar desde el cual se empiecen a destripar efectos comerciales por MP, MSN (sea lo que sea eso) o correo electrónico.

En este caso, al ofrecerte a entregar unos planos de un efecto comercial es posible que estés violando las normas del foro. 

Por lo demás, voy a ponerme en contacto con el administrador del foro y, si él lo considera conveniente, borraré sistematicamente todos los mensajes en los que pretendas comunicarte por privado en lugar de por abierto.
Los mensajes privados son para que los miembros del foro se comuniquen entre ellos. No para formar una red de relaciones privada.

----------


## MANU_222

> MANU.
> Esto es un foro. Pretendemos compartir *ENTRE TODOS*.
> 
> ¿Te importaría dejar de intentar que TODO el mundo contacte contigo por privado?
> 
> Aunque te sorprenda, puede que no seas el único que sabe cómo se hacen las cosas.
> 
> Ya una vez te borré un mensaje porque habías contestado a una pregunta con una tontería tan grande que era obvio que no sabías de qué te estaban hablando. (La bola zombie mini es un efecto de magia de cerca. Eso no lo sabías y, a pesar de todo, te empeñastes en enseñar a alguien mas ignorante que tú.)
> 
> ...


Ignoto varias cosas:

1000 Disculpas si viole las reglas del foro en algun mensaje, solo queria ayudar a otros usuarios como en algun momento tu y otro usuarios me han ayudado a superar mis dudas y torpezas (para eso esta el foro verdad?).
-Ignoto, te pido por favor, que no me trates de Ignorante, ya que yo nunca te he faltado el respeto ni mucho menos.
-"aunque te sorprenda, puede que no seas el unico que sabe como se hacen las cosas" No me va a sorprender que sea el unico que sepa, y nunca lo dire por que me suena a agrandado, y no lo soy.
-Te pido por favor, que la proxima vez que corrigas a alguien, lo hagas con respeto, ya que esto es un foro y no se notan las exclamacione scon las que habalmos o el nivel de voz, no se si me entiendes, ya que NADIE ES PERFECTO. Ok?

Sin mas que aportar, me despido.
MANU!

----------


## ignoto

Lo lamento si fuí demasiado brusco.
Todos tenemos momentos malos y la vida no siempre nos mantiene con el mismo humor.

----------


## Jesús_

Querido Ignoto,
creo que has sido demasiado duro con Manu.
Obviamente, él sólo pretendía ayudar y ser amable.
Por otra parte, los privados tienen su utilidad,
en alguna ocasión yo los he utilizado para explicar alguna técnica a un compañero,
y en alguna otra ocasión otros compañeros me han ayudado a mi por este canal.
Vamos a ver,
Ignoto,
Todos reconocemos tus grandes conocimientos (yo, al menos, así lo hago),
pero si bien es cierto que sabes mucho más de magia que muchos de nosotros,
no es cierto que tengas derecho a tratar a la gente con desdén.
Todos podemos equivocarnos,
utilizar inadecuadamente un foro, un hilo, un mp.
Pero no pasa nada,
se nos observa educadamente,
respetuosamente,
y ya está.
Todos tenemos ganas de aprender.
Por otro lado, que tire la primera piedra quien esté libre de pecado.
Bueno,
parece que tenías un mal día,
pero no solamente fuiste “demasiado brusco”,
como mínimo fuiste, des de mi punto de vista, demasiado injusto.
Que los hados te sean propicios
y que así nos sean propicios a los demás.
Voy a sacar el paraguas que amenaza chaparrón.
Un saludo.
--
Jesús

----------


## ignoto

Me temo que si que fuí injusto.
Hay veces que veo gigantes cuando solamente hay pacíficos molinos.
Por desgracia, no tengo el tiempo que debería dedicar a esto y los problemas con el trabajo influyen dónde no deberían.
Tengo previsto mandarle a Manu un MP pidiendo disculpas.

----------


## miguelelmago

Yo tengo un plano para hacer el gimmick. Pero es bastate complicado. Si no te recomiendo que compres algun libro , que yo sepa ese truco no se vende

----------


## ignoto

Está a la venta en las tiendas de magia, tanto de España como de Argentina.
Se vende la ilusión ya fabricada o el libro con los plano.

----------


## miguelelmago

A ¿ Que precio está?¿ es mas economico que fabricarlo?

----------


## MANU_222

> Yo tengo un plano para hacer el gimmick. Pero es bastate complicado. Si no te recomiendo que compres algun libro , que yo sepa ese truco no se vende


Miguel, aqui has dicho que tienes planos para hacer la ilusion, fijate tu, cuanto te sale comprar los elementos, para fabricarlos, y luego nos dices... y el precio no sabria decirte...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## rogelio

Yo tengo un libro de patick page ``manual de trucos y magia´´ que tiene ese efecto y uno igual pero con espadas.
te lo recomiendo esta muy bueno, y no solo tiene grandes ilusiones, tiene de todo.

----------


## miguelelmago

Rogelio Yo tambien tengo ese libro. Es muy bueno. Lo que me pareció rarisimo es que lo vendían en una librería cualquiera ¿¿¿en la seccion chicos :Confused:

----------


## rogelio

Si si es verdad!!.

----------


## miguelelmago

Rogelio, me parece que ese libro debería venderse en una tienda de magia, mira si cualquier niño se compra ese libro!!!.primero: no lograría hacer ningun truco, y ademas sabria los secretos de muchas ilusiones.

----------


## MANU_222

> Rogelio, me parece que ese libro debería venderse en una tienda de magia, mira si cualquier niño se compra ese libro!!!.primero: no lograría hacer ningun truco, y ademas sabria los secretos de muchas ilusiones.


Miguel, ya que vivimos cerca,me mandas por MP el nombre de la libreria donde lo has comprado y...¿Cuanto cuesta?(pesos argentinos)
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## rogelio

Pero lamentablemente no es asi porque la semana  pasada fui a preguntar a una libreria comun haber si tenian libros de magia y tenian ese.

----------


## MANU_222

> Pero lamentablemente no es asi porque la semana  pasada fui a preguntar a una libreria comun haber si tenian libros de magia y tenian ese.


Que libreria :Confused: 
Haber si algun argentino de Capital federal, como miguel me dice de que libreria hablamos asi, voy a comrparlo el libro ya que estoy interesado...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Divermagic

Hola quisiera saber en que libro como se llama silla en suspensión o alguien que ayude si lo tiene

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

haber planos buenos los puedes conseguir en algun libro de osborne, la suspension de las espadasni por asomo es la misma que la de las sillas si os referis a este, yo norecomendaria que os lo fabicaraisa menos de que seais muy buenos trabajando metal (podriais causar un accidente)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9sr3nfzl1Q

Saludos a todos

----------

